# Do Not Record List



## theanimalad (Feb 16, 2005)

I would really like a 'do not record' list. 

Some explanation...

There are shows/movies that I love, and thus have given three :up: . I want TiVo to know this so it can suggest similar shows/movies/actors/whatnot. But I do not want these rated items recorded as I own them on DVD.


----------

